# Surface-Mount Data Jack



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

I need to add a surface mounted data jack with a 1/2 EMT coming out the top. All the electrical in the room is all surface mounted devices with RS covers. I would like to "blend" the jack in and was thinking a four-square with a decora RS cover. No boxes in the room are painted...just exposed steel boxes and covers. But...cannot find a metal insert for the Jack...just plastic. Searched Raco site thinking could find something, no go. I would settle for a handy box with a single-port cover. Still cannot find. Maybe I'm over thinking. Anybody in the data world help with ideas? I don't do much data work...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

4" square box with a gfci raised cover and then use this










And change that 1/2 to a 3/4 maybe 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Mount this to your box...














http://www.suttlesolutions.com/cata...category-5e-568b-data-wall-jack-assembly.html

or this...










http://www.suttlesolutions.com/cata...es/speedstar-1port-stainless-sgang-plate.html









http://www.suttlesolutions.com/cata...nd-wall-plates/speedstar-cat5e-data-jack.html


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Mount this to your box...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would require a mud ring or a device box and not look as good imo but I've never met a data guy who cared about that


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been know to put a stainless cover on a handy box but pony's idea is the way to go.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Probably a Wiremold box would be what I'd grab.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

RunningSparky said:


> I would settle for a handy box with a single-port cover.





ponyboy said:


> That would require a mud ring or a device box and not look as good imo but I've never met a data guy who cared about that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Both of these faceplates mount to a single gang box with no additional hardware.

What is a device box?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Both of these faceplates mount to a single gang box with no additional hardware.
> 
> What is a device box?



There's no way to mount those faceplates to a 4 square without a single device mud ring which technically works but doesn't look as nice as a raised cover. OP said he wanted to follow suit on how the room was already wired so I would go with the raised cover. A device box is a box that has the provisions for mounting a device integral to the box without using a mud ring. Like this 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

I think the RS cover will be the way to go, only bc a normal faceplate will overhang the edges of surface mount box. I would do wire mold, but not sure about adding EMT to it. 

Thanks for the ideas guys...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

RunningSparky said:


> I need to add a surface mounted data jack with a 1/2 EMT coming out the top. All the electrical in the room is all surface mounted devices with RS covers. I would like to "blend" the jack in and was thinking a four-square with a decora RS cover. No boxes in the room are painted...just exposed steel boxes and covers. But...cannot find a metal insert for the Jack...just plastic. Searched Raco site thinking could find something, no go. I would settle for a handy box with a single-port cover. Still cannot find. Maybe I'm over thinking. Anybody in the data world help with ideas? I don't do much data work...


Overthinking.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

commscope makes a metal plate. I will try and see what else I have used too


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

RunningSparky said:


> I think the RS cover will be the way to go, only bc a normal faceplate will overhang the edges of surface mount box. I would do wire mold, but not sure about adding EMT to it.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas guys...


I always use the wiremold box for "semi finished" areas where the box is surface mounted and piped in. Reason being, Wiremold has several box options that accept EMT. Secondly, the box is the EXACT SIZE of the typical cover plate. Makes for a finished look.

In more industrial areas where the jack is surface mounted and piped in, I use a normal 4-square with a FLAT mud ring. That eliminates the gap/overhang between your cover plate and the mud ring. Even in industrial areas, I think that not only looks bad, but it's an edge to get stuff caught on.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> I always use the wiremold box for "semi finished" areas where the box is surface mounted and piped in. Reason being, Wiremold has several box options that accept EMT. Secondly, the box is the EXACT SIZE of the typical cover plate. Makes for a finished look.
> 
> 
> 
> In more industrial areas where the jack is surface mounted and piped in, I use a normal 4-square with a FLAT mud ring. That eliminates the gap/overhang between your cover plate and the mud ring. Even in industrial areas, I think that not only looks bad, but it's an edge to get stuff caught on.



Second this. 

Nothing looks worse than a surface box (1110) with a plastic flush mount plate. They also are prone to getting caught on cords etc and breaking. Using a metal flush plate is even more idiotic due to the sharp edges.
In Canada land , you can get busted for it. Not using the proper plate etc.

4x4's are a little on the large size but you will never get a call back. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It's only telephone  .


----------

